# What is a tumbler.



## O.T. digger (Jan 6, 2005)

What in the heck is a bottle tumbler.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi O.T. Digger
 When I worked for Triple A Glass in the L.A. valley, they had a large barrel type container full of wet sex stones. It spun slowly around and glass objects were added to it (in this case crystals for Chandeliers) It worked pretty much on the same principle as a rock tumbler for semi-precious gemstones. I'm guessing this is the same? 
 sc


----------



## medbottle (Jan 6, 2005)

You're correct S. C. Warner.  A tumbler is used for removing the stain on bottles that nothing else (except hydroflouric acid) will remove.  The principle is as you describe, but uses bits of copper wire combined with different grades of metal oxide grits and polishes in water.  There are many folks out there that tumble bottles, some just for themselves and others who make a few $$ at it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is a picture of my tumbler that I purchased from Wayne Lowery " The Jar Doctor". These machines really do the trick for sick bottles and there is nothing life threatening about them as with Hydrofluric acid![:'(]


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 9, 2005)

Fantastic picture thanks! Why two barrels? For different sizes or for different grit stages? Looks like maybe a third barrel could even be added? Nice set-up (my wife would skin me alive though) Aunt and Uncle used to tumble rocks in a like-wise manner but the creek behind their house was the power that turned the tumbler round and round. I imagine same principle could be applied?

 sc


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi SC.  Yes the different sizes are for different size bottles.  I have a 4" and 5" canister. Wayne makes all sizes from 3" up to 8" that I know of. The 4 and 5 inch size work pretty well for most bottles. Larger jars are a different story. Some machines can tumble numerous bottles at the same time but for what I do, a 2 can machine is plenty. I guess a creek would work if it flowed the same speed 24/7 as RPM on a bottle tumbler is very important for optimum results.[] You want to turn rounds and ovals 60 to 75rpm, squares and rectangles about 45. You use the same can for your different oxides.  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Kelley. When i worked at the glass shop we used the oxides on very large wheels after they came out of the tumbler (which was kind of gigantic 3x3ft. itself) it was very menial (sp?) min. wage labor, but looking back on it, I guess something was to be learned about working glass. It's all very interesting put together. Thanks.
 sc


----------



## Mainepontil (Jan 12, 2005)

I bough mine from the Jar Doctor also.  Not only does he have great machines but his advice is top notch.  Be ready to spend some time and money before you get pro results.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree with anyone who says the Jar Doc's tumblers are #1,I bought mine before december and whew!,QUALITY!!!!

  In All Seriousness though,The Tumblers "jar docs" will make your worst calciumed and dirty /stained /scrached bottle come out brand new.............its well worth the cash,Also prompt and Friendly as heck.........


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

Now i only have the one canister unit so i push out if not bad around 2 bottles a month,these machines are A+,and also Wayne has his own PAT'ed bottle holders.....
  lets say you have a really bad scracthed coke bottle "for example",you can use his special powders "not sayin what they are",and do 2 things at once...
  Inside you can use the polish to remove the min/cal deposits,and the outside use the cutter,on even the slow setting youll have a almost brand new bottle,.....
  so if anyone is thinking of picking up one of his units,I recomend them.....they are like the "detector" Minelab for bottles...if ya know what i mean....

  mines abit dirty from the oxides...............but damn well worth it!


----------

